# SLR camera advice needed



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a dSLR soonish. I know I want a Nikon D80, but I can't decide which lens kit I want. I will be buying a macro lens too, so don't worry. 

My choices are the 18-135mm and the 18-55mm. These numbers mean nothing to me (I need to research/read more apparently). I'm assuming they are distance.....but not sure which one I should get. The lens that comes with it would probably be used more for general photo taking (some outdoors, people, probably pets) and not so much for fish, so that is what I want to base the decision on.

Which would be better? Any suggestions for lenses I should get in the future? I know I want a telephoto lens eventually.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

With SLR cameras, the millimeter number on the lens is a zoom range.

Low numbers are for panoramas (wide shots) and high numbers are for telephoto (distance). An 18 to 135 is, IMO, the better choice for general purpose photographers. 18 will give a nice wide shot or a good close-range group photo. 135 will show you the details in the teeth on gargoyles perched high atop buildings.

For the D80 especially I'd suggest the Nikkor 18-135 lens. My dad has that lens for his camera. I bought a different kit so that I could have a slightly more compact setup. I have an 18-55 and a 55-200. The benefit is that for walking around snapping photos, the 18-55 is easier to transport. However, when traveling I need to carry my camera bag with the other lens in case I want to shoot telephoto.

I also have a fixed lens (no zoom) at 50mm. This is for doing stuff like portraits, not the most useful lens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks! If the 135 is better for detail, then that's what I'm after.


Any recommendations for a flash or tripod (anyone)? I'm still shopping for those, but some direction would definitely help.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

What do you mean by detail? 135mm is a measure of, for lack of better explanation, the zoom capability of the lens. If you are thinking about doing stuff like taking pics of your tank and your beautiful little plants, yes, that will help to a certain extent. I would suggest that you get yourself a remote for the camera as the motion caused in pushing the shutter trigger can give the camera enough shake to blur the picture when you are zoomed in on something teeny.

I just got a Targus tripod. It is featherlight and folds down to about 16" in its pouch.

As for a flash, for the Nikon D80, you definitely want to go with a Nikon speedlight. They attach to the hot shoe on the top of the camera. I am currently drooling over the Nikon SB-800. It has some pretty advanced wireless technology in it that actually allows it to be a master to other slave flashes. That's pretty darned neat if you ask me.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd be careful about lenses with a wide spread like the 18-135. I've read (and can't find where now) that image quality suffers with lenses like that, and you're better off sticking with ones where the high number is roughly 3 times the small end. You might be better served with the 18-55 and then maybe a 70-210 to go with it. Unless, you can't afford two lenses and are willing to risk poorer image quality to save some $$.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

COM said:


> What do you mean by detail? 135mm is a measure of, for lack of better explanation, the zoom capability of the lens. If you are thinking about doing stuff like taking pics of your tank and your beautiful little plants, yes, that will help to a certain extent. I would suggest that you get yourself a remote for the camera as the motion caused in pushing the shutter trigger can give the camera enough shake to blur the picture when you are zoomed in on something teeny.
> 
> I just got a Targus tripod. It is featherlight and folds down to about 16" in its pouch.
> 
> As for a flash, for the Nikon D80, you definitely want to go with a Nikon speedlight. They attach to the hot shoe on the top of the camera. I am currently drooling over the Nikon SB-800. It has some pretty advanced wireless technology in it that actually allows it to be a master to other slave flashes. That's pretty darned neat if you ask me.


I meant showing details of far away stuff....as in zooming in....just didn't put it like that. I'll definitely check out a remote for taking tank pics and the tripod that you got. I want something that folds up and is compact. 

That flash sounds awesome, but the price may be a tad high. I'll see how much money I have to work with. I might have to settle for one of the cheaper speedlights, for now atleast.


ivwarrior, thanks for the input. I'd rather just buy 1 all around lens and then have a macro. I can only afford 2 (one that comes with the body and a macro) for now. I'll do a bit more research and hopefully get input from others before purchasing. I appreciate both of your responses.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Which would be better? Any suggestions for lenses I should get in the future? I know I want a telephoto lens eventually.





COM said:


> Nikkor 18-135 lens. My dad has that lens for his camera. I bought a different kit so that I could have a slightly more compact setup. I have an 18-55 ...


JOM: 

I know that these two lens function very well as the staff has used them to produce photographs which I have used in forensic reports.

Note that COM said Nikkor which is what I have also.

I have a D200 which was much higher $ when I purchased it than they are now as the D300 is being marketed.

The next step up from the D200/D300 is very, very high $ jobbies.

The step from the D80 to the D200 is small and the D200 employs much more current technology.

I believe that, based upon my experience in purchasing the D200, if you watch Ebay you will find a camera with the above stated lens at the same price as the published price of a D80.

Please note that armed with the D200; the Nikon on board dedicated flash, the SB-600; the Nikon remote flash, the SB-800; and two tripods professional quality photographs are possible.

Check this one out!

TR

BTW:

Possible ulterior motive here.

When a younger member of the Forum figures out how to focus for the extreme closeups a dinosaur on the Forum will be asking questions! :evil: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

the 18-55mm lenses is your better choice.
any lenses thats covers such massive range say from 18-135mm is going to produce poorer quality pictures due to , way higher aperture setting, more shake, further focal point.

kristin almost all my shots I have ever done were with my stock 18-55mm lense,, or my 35mm I have some very nice 200+mm lenses and I just don't use them all that often.
also you can get macro work with the 18-55mm.

that and a true macro lense will cost 400-800$ for a okayish one.
but nikon is a solid choice .
thats just my 2 cents


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

In general, you're right that lenses with a wide range will produce poorer quality pictures.

Specifically, this Nikkor lens doesn't. It's a terrific piece of equipment.

As for the D80 vs. D200, here are the real differences:
-D80 is a consumer-line camera. D200 is a semi-pro camera. D2/D3 line is a proline.
-D80 can shoot up to 3 fps. D200 can do 5.
-D200 is bigger, more durable, and much heavier.

That's it.

B&H is selling the D80 w/ 18-135 lens kit for $995 this month, FYI.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

I have an 18-55mm and a 55-200mm opn my D40X. I've also used a 18-200 on a D80 before, and it was great. With my 2 lenses, I am constantly changing lenses for different shots (I've mastered the one handed switch...lol), but with the 18-200 (I'm pretty sure this is what it was) I could just zoom in or out. Alot easier IMO


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Time for my opinion. I do own the D80, i own a couple different lenses, including the 18-55, 70-200, and a 60mm macro. I have used the 18-55 more than any other lens. i have the original 60mm, they released a new one that is supposed to be better. Great lens still, but too slow on focusing to get really good fish pics IMO. i also have the sb800 flash. i am no expert by any means, but heres some quick examples:









































anyways, again, no expert, but not bad. 

Here comes the important part. I do love nikon, my camera has been a blast, but...... I would recommend you save a little extra money and go for the Cannon 40D. that camera just simply amazes me, makes my camera feel like a toy, and the pics seem terrible. The canon 40D is much smoother, the lenses are more crisp, the body feels more professional and sturdy. The 28-135 lens in the kit is a fantastic lens. Each camera is different, and you need to play with it to learn it...but here was the FIRST pic i took with a canon 40D, before i played with any functions, or learned any functions:











THATS my two cents, im a total nikon person, but i recommend this canon. I have never used a canon dslr that i liked...until this one. i would not recommend any of the lower models of canon slrs though... just this one. anywho...


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have owned two Canon cameras and hated them both with a passion. One was a gift and one was an award from work. However, the color saturation in your sample pic is incredible, Mike. I might have to go over to the camera shop and play with one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Like i said, i HATE all canon dslrs that i have used...until the 40D. i dont own the 40D, but my friend does, and again, makes my camera look and feel like a toy...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmm....you've given me lots to think about (all of you)! I'll do more research before buying for sure. Keep the opinions, advice, and photo samples coming. 

Thanks for the book suggestion, Beki....I'll check that out!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it seems as though you are buying a new cadillac and putting cheap tires on it..
if you are going to buy a top end camera don't cheap out and buy lessor attachments..spend the money and get the better flash.get more than one lens..a 70-200 zoom will allow you to set up across the room and take close up pics of your fish without them being spooked by your presence.
if you aren't willing to maintain the quality level then you may as well buy an instamatic.
i have a canon S2 IS and am not too crazy about it because it has 33 million functions controlled by 6 buttons;and i am technologicly challenged..lucky i can turn it on.but i am looking at a lesser model;the A470..much more simple to use.and it has an "aquarium" mode...so do other canon cameras.but the 470 is less than $125 and comes in 4 colors.i have a couple of tripods hangin around;just gotta find em..i can deal with a cheaper camera as i am not inspired to become a world class photographer.just my fish and my granddaughter.
now,if you want a really nice camera;get a hasslblad..the world standard for oneupmanship...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

thats the great thing about the canon 40d, the "kit" lens is a GREAT lens. When you are dealing with the upper end cameras you get descent stuff. The Canon lenses IMO give you a better, more crisp picture, both in automatic shooting and manual. Having an external flash is a benefit, but only if you take the time to learn to use it right. Start with the camera and the lens, THEN as you get good with that you can begin to upgrade and you will have a better idea of the range you want to shoot in, thus a better idea of what lens you want.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

mike its over I disown you.
I can't believe I just saw what I saw 0_o.
(goes to corner and cries a river)


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck finding a camera, Kristin. I'm in the process of slowly looking for one too.

Mike! Why don't you post your dagum photos in contests, or in general!  Nice photos anyway. *stops hijacking*


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm definitely not buying "cheap tires" for the camera. I'm going to get more than one lens, but I don't have the money to buy all the ones I want right now. I plan on getting a camera that comes with a kit lens and then getting a macro lens. I'll get a flash too and while it may not be the most expensive Nikon speedflash, I'm looking at the next highest one, which looks pretty good to me if I get the Nikon. I plan to get good quality lenses, whether I get the Canon or the Nikon. I've read that both of those brands of lenses are great. The kit lenses look fine for general picture taking and that's the kind of advice I'm after, which one would be best. If there is a better general picture taking lens instead of the ones in the kits, then tell me and I'll check them out. I'm not opposed to getting the body and then a couple other lenses, if I can afford them. I don't have the money to go all out, but I can buy good quality stuff a little at a time. 

I have 2 good point and shoot cameras, but I'm looking for something better. They just don't take the quality pics I want to get.

I agree with you Mike, I need to learn to use the camera then the lenses and after that I can experiment with flashes and learn to take better pics. 

Thanks, Leah! Good luck in your search too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

While yes, i agree there are a lot of neato functions on a point and shoot camera, there is NOTHING compared to a dSLR. The big differences include things such as instead of a digital manipulation of the image to get a result, its manual, or based on lens changes. You get a more true and accurate image of what you want. dSLR's also give you a picture that looks much more deep front to back, rather than a flat image. ive owned many point and shoot cameras, top of the line to bottom, ive gotten some good pics from them over the years too, but id never go back to one now.

Its the same with most products out there. if you buy a multi-functioning item, then usually it does an ok job at all the functions, buy an item tailored to what you need it for, and it does a much better job. Your point and shoot cameras are designed to be a small, compact, easy to carry and use camera that is good for most anything. Your dSLR is meant for taking and processing great pics, with the capabilities of selecting each lens that is tailored exactly towards what you want. Telephoto for those long shots (or macro purposes), wide angle for those great landscape shots, portrait lenses for weddings people photos, macros for flowers bugs, fish, coins, etc. You are just better off spending the money if you are serious about shooting


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, a dSLR is a Digital Single Lens Reflector. You cant really classify a dSLR as a point and shoot camera because that rejects the way the camera is built and how it operates, and same with considering a non digital single lens reflector a dSLR. apples and oranges, but then again, im just picky and ill take the grapes


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

apples to oranges, and I'll take the grapes....


I'm gonna steal that Mike... I like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

lol go for it! just came to me! hahaa


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I'm gonna go to the store and play with the 2 cameras before making a purchase. I'll take all of your suggestions into consideration.

I knew what you meant, Beki, about taking pics with dSLR cameras and not using the functions. I'm hoping that I can figure out the camera and use it to its fullness and not just turn it on and point and shoot.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

SLR= Single Lens Reflex, slight correction, correct information. They are built around a pentagonal mirror that will expose a better quality CCD for a short period of time rather than a standard point-and-shoot (like a Coolpix or my junky Canon A530) that constantly exposes it and then just "captures" when you hit the trigger.

Kristin, you've got the right idea going to a store and trying out the cameras. Feel the weight of the camera, how it fits in your hand, and how well you are able to manipulate the controls. I wouldn't recommend buying a high-end camera at a retail store, though, unless you happen to be in certain parts of New York or New Jersey. If you buy through a dealer in the camera exchange (especially in Brooklyn), you can save 40% over regular retail or about 20% over a big-name house like B&H most of the time. I'd recommend Pyxis: http://stores.ebay.com/pyxis-camera


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks.

No I'm not going to buy from a retail store. I've been look at B&H online and will likely buy from them, but I'll check out Pyxis as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

B&H is an awesome company to deal with, speaking from experience. Can't say their prices are the best though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, I got my new camera. I went with a D80 because the price has really come down on those since the D90 came out. I'm all for saving money. It means more lenses!

I got the 18-55mm kit. I'm planning on buying a 60mm macro lens and a 70-300mm telephoto lens (I think, not quite decided on this one)....oh and a flash. Then I need another tripod (borrowing my dad's currently). 

Thanks for all the advice! I posted pics from the camera in my 40 breeder journal. I took some around the house first, then moved to the fish tanks. I'm still learning though and playing with the features.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the D80 club! We expect to see some beautiful pictures of your gorgeous plants or your D80 membership will be summarily revoked.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

D80s are great (i have one). Do watch the new 60mm macro as it focus breathes meaning you need to re-frame as it focuses. try it out before you buy it(if you can) and see if you can get along with it


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

SORRY IGNORE THE POST ABOVE. I AM A TERRIBLE LIAR. 

Its the 135vr version that breathes. the 60 is a lovely lens, and the 70-300 i really do like in good light. also consider the 50mm 1.8 as its ultra sharp


----------

